# Classical music on the accordion??



## Bridgeman

I ran into a recording of a young accordionist some weeks ago.
He plays Vivaldi, Bach and Scarlatti on accordion. 
For me accordion is only an instrument for folkmusic, so I was very suprised.

But the question is: Is it good or just tasteless??

Listen for yourself:






/S


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

I adore the free-reed of the accordion, bandoneón, concertina, harmonica, reed organ, and the greatest of them all, the harmonium d'art (Kunstharmonium).

Karg-Elert, Dvorák, Bizet, Rossini, Franck, Guilmant, Schönberg, Lemmens, et al., all wrote for the harmonium.


----------



## Chopin_Fan777

A talented accordion player Mr. Andersson is. The accordion is a truly versatile instrument, and I dream of learning it someday. I've already gone quite far with the piano and violin, so playing an accordion would be really nice.


----------



## Art Rock

Gubaidulina and Piazzolla wrote great compositons for accordion or lrelated instruments (bandoneon, bayan).


----------



## Bernard OHanlon

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> I adore the free-reed of the accordion, bandoneón, concertina, harmonica, reed organ, and the greatest of them all, the harmonium d'art (Kunstharmonium).
> 
> Karg-Elert, Dvorák, Bizet, Rossini, Franck, Guilmant, Schönberg, Lemmens, et al., all wrote for the harmonium.


And so much of this music is deeply inspired too.


----------



## Guest

Accordion is used prominently in countless classical compositions... I can't imagine how it could be deemed a purely "nonclassical instrument" nowadays.


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> Gubaidulina and Piazzolla wrote great compositons for accordion or lrelated instruments (bandoneon, bayan).


Remember the Maxima tears at the wedding


----------

